# Video distribution to backstage



## AlexDonkle (Jul 16, 2012)

So working on a new high school theater (new construction project, we can run any conduits needed) and just kicking around ideas before sending them off to the school. Looking at options for sending a video/audio stream back to the dressing rooms and green room and seeing what they think.

For high-end, I'm looking at a PTZ HD camera (likely Vaddio or Sony stuff) which could remote the camera control unit from the camera itself over Cat6 (and control with the Crestron or AMX system at the rack as well), then just take the output of the camera through a DA in the rack and just pull HDMI cables direct to some small, cheap wall-mounted dressing room TVs/monitors (they're all adjacent to the rack room so HDMI distance shouldn't be an issue). Other options I'm bringing up are routing the camera through the CATV system, or over IP if they want to distribute the signal further.

Trying to find cheaper options as well if those ideas end up being too expensive. Anyone have a simple pro-grade, static cameras that can be easily transmitted back to the AV rack over Cat cable?

Or any other suggestions to look into for distributing video in a theater?

Thanks,


----------



## museav (Jul 16, 2012)

I typically use video over UTP for the distribution. Even if the run lengths are reasonable the related conduit and cable costs for running HDMI offset much or all of the related hardware cost and the UTP approach is much more flexible in terms of future adaptation. Of course I also usually plan for monitors in the Lobby, at the SM location, in the pit if there is one, in some offices, at the Box Office, in some cases at stage entrances and so on as well as in the Dressing Rooms even if the monitors are not initially installed, so distribution over UTP makes much more sense with the number of locations and distances then involved.

Other than IP based security cameras, you probably won't find many cameras with a direct UTP output, however there is nothing preventing converting a camera's output at the camera in order to run over UTP.

Also, since this relates more to video I am going to move it to the Multimedia, Projection and Show Control forum as that seems a more appropriate place for it.


----------



## cpf (Jul 16, 2012)

museav said:


> I typically use video over UTP for the distribution. Even if the run lengths are reasonable the related conduit and cable costs for running HDMI offset much or all of the related hardware cost and the UTP approach is much more flexible in terms of future adaptation. Of course I also usually plan for monitors in the Lobby, at the SM location, in the pit if there is one, in some offices, at the Box Office, in some cases at stage entrances and so on as well as in the Dressing Rooms even if the monitors are not initially installed, so distribution over UTP makes much more sense with the number of locations and distances then involved.
> 
> Other than IP based security cameras, you probably won't find many cameras with a direct UTP output, however there is nothing preventing converting a camera's output at the camera in order to run over UTP.



This is our setup - an output of the video switcher goes to a Magenta Research UTP box, then out to all the monitors.


----------



## museav (Jul 16, 2012)

cpf said:


> This is our setup - an output of the video switcher goes to a Magenta Research UTP box, then out to all the monitors.


Where the cameras are also used for recording or production I have also implemented the concept of two cameras at the balcony face or a similar location with one camera always used for a wider angle 'beauty shot' and the other for getting tighter shots, moving shots, etc. with both going to the production switcher. While the output of the production switcher may be routed to the video displays in the Lobby, Box Office, etc., for the Dressing Rooms, stage entrances and some other locations the displays may be sent just the overall 'beauty shot' camera signal so that they can always see the whole stage. It's all a matter of what you're trying to do and the budget available to do it!


----------



## cpf (Jul 16, 2012)

Ah, I should have said "matrix" not "switcher." For the use rig discussed here, a PTZ cam on the front of the booth is aimed to show the entire stage, and it's hooked up to the matrix - the same one that routes video for the VC, backstage monitors, projector, etc.


----------

